# Exploring San Diego- what timeshare?



## Whirl (Aug 11, 2010)

I want to take the kids to the San Diego area for Spring Break. I want a really great place to stay with a little luxury and ambience ( or alot) for relaxation for Mom, but lots for kids to do and reasonable access to San Diego area activities (zoo, aquarium, la jolla, whale watching????). 

I put in a request first with one of my Marriott weeks for Four Seasons Aviara and then learned of the recent ownership changes to the hotel (Park Hyatt?) and I am unsure now of how this might affect the quality of the nearby Residences experience. 

Are there any other places to consider? I would like to be no more than a half hour or so from San Diego, not even sure if Aviara meets that criteria...I don't know the area at all, but my have some ties to the area, so we would really like to explore.

Thanks for any help and guidance!

Whirl


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2010)

There was no change in the Four Seasons Aviara Timeshare - it was the hotel that changed management.

That being said, trading into the Four Seasons Aviara for Easter Break is literally impossible - in fact, any Easter trade is going to be difficult.  If I was you I would read the TUG reviews for San Diego, and then put in a broad request that includes many resorts.

One resort that usually has availability is the Welk Resort in Escondido.


----------



## Whirl (Aug 11, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> There was no change in the Four Seasons Aviara Timeshare - it was the hotel that changed management.
> 
> That being said, trading into the Four Seasons Aviara for Easter Break is literally impossible - in fact, any Easter trade is going to be difficult.  If I was you I would read the TUG reviews for San Diego, and then put in a broad request that includes many resorts.
> 
> One resort that usually has availability is the Welk Resort in Escondido.




Hi Denise, 

Thanks for the quick response. I understand that the change was in the hotel, but has it really meant NO change for the timeshare...i.e is there any reduction in ammenities and services as a result of not being managed by the same org as the hotel...was there room service, spa services and that sort of thing? 

I know it will be be a difficult trade, but can't hurt to try...and it is not Easter week, just spring break which is March for us.

Realizing that it is difficult is why I am looking for recommendations. I have started reading through the reviews, but having trouble getting a sense of which would be the best balance; I really want a pretty upscale place with a broad array of top-notch amenities and services, but also child friendly. I am willing to be a bit farther out to accomplish this.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2010)

There are not many upscale places in the area - most of the timeshares are mid-tier in the San Diego area.

The newest phase at the Welk Resort might suite you.  The resort has a lot of amenities and it's near the Wild Animal Park.  Here is a video of a unit in the new phase - Welk Resorts Mountain Villas


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 11, 2010)

the Welk Resort in Escondido is very nice.  The only downside is that it is about 40 minutes to the downtown area.  However, the Wild Animal Park that is associated with the zoo is in the area.  The resort itself is very nice.  We have owned there for years and would use it as a base when our kids were with us.  It is a large resort, so you may be able to get an exchange.  Good luck.


----------



## eal (Aug 11, 2010)

We stayed at Aviara last winter and it is VERY child-friendly while pampering parents.


----------



## Whirl (Aug 12, 2010)

eal said:


> We stayed at Aviara last winter and it is VERY child-friendly while pampering parents.



That is exactly what I am going for...I actually became interested in the resort first because I always thought it would be nice to stay there and then realized I could make a great family vacation out of it.


----------



## Whirl (Aug 12, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> There are not many upscale places in the area - most of the timeshares are mid-tier in the San Diego area.
> 
> The newest phase at the Welk Resort might suite you.  The resort has a lot of amenities and it's near the Wild Animal Park.  Here is a video of a unit in the new phase - Welk Resorts Mountain Villas





Thanks. That does look nice as well. I will check it out in greater detail....


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 12, 2010)

*How about Grand Pacific?*



Whirl said:


> Thanks. That does look nice as well. I will check it out in greater detail....



Grand Pacific Resorts has nice units, pools, kids' activities, etc. in Carlsbad.  Many units have distant ocean views.  It is near Legoland and has upscale shops right near it.  Nice restaurants like PF Chang close by.  Freeway is pretty close to get you to San Diego zoo, etc.


----------



## Whirl (Aug 13, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Grand Pacific Resorts has nice units, pools, kids' activities, etc. in Carlsbad.  Many units have distant ocean views.  It is near Legoland and has upscale shops right near it.  Nice restaurants like PF Chang close by.  Freeway is pretty close to get you to San Diego zoo, etc.



thanks. this sounds like a great suggestion as well. I have never really looked at this resort.


----------



## itradehilton (Aug 13, 2010)

Last week I was able to get spring break week at Grand Pacific Palisades through RCI. So have faith and give it a try.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 13, 2010)

Coronado Beach Resort is also a Grand Pacific. Wonderful location. You can use the pool facilities at Lowe's a couple miles away. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 13, 2010)

*Coronado -- not a lot for kids to do there*



Passepartout said:


> Coronado Beach Resort is also a Grand Pacific. Wonderful location. You can use the pool facilities at Lowe's a couple miles away.
> 
> Jim Ricks



We enjoy Coronado Beach Resort,but  onsite there is just a hot tub and I don't recall a large list of activities for kids there.  Units are REAL small too.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 13, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> We enjoy Coronado Beach Resort,but  onsite there is just a hot tub and I don't recall a large list of activities for kids there.  Units are REAL small too.



I agree.  This is a great location and I'd go there again in a heartbeat.  But I don't know how good it would be for a family.


----------



## funtime (Aug 14, 2010)

You might try Redweek rentals for the resorts you are interested in including the Grand Pacific resorts in Carlsbad.  All of the two bedrooms would be nice for you. However, you cannot get there with your Marriott trade in II as they are RCI resorts.  So check rentals in Redweek and if you find one, you can then rent your Marriott.  Your best choice in Ii is Welk.  Funtime


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 22, 2010)

mjm1 said:


> the Welk Resort in Escondido is very nice.  The only downside is that it is about 40 minutes to the downtown area.



Welk Resort is only about 40 minutes away if there is no traffic on the I15.  Unless you travel late in the morning, or early in the afternoon, you will most likely hit traffic.  The I15 is currently undergoing road construction so there are some reductions in lanes and things to watch for (like lanes suddenly taking a bend in the road) so be on the alert if you are coming from Lawrence Welk to downtown.  Also be aware that Lawrence Welk is in the northern part of Escondido.  The resort is nice, but if you leave the resort you will need to drive to go anywhere else.

But it is also near the 78 freeway which will take you to the I5 for Legoland, or boats for Whale Watching.  

The zoo is nice, and one of the best IMHO.  But the Wild Animal Park, which is near the Welk resort, is very nice also.  From that location I would go the Wild Animal Park.


----------

